# Specialized SL



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Alloy bike,Comp, is on sale. Is $5250.00 a good price? 

New model release coming soon?

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonH (Oct 1, 2004)

Thats a nice deal in my opinion.
I'm thinking of getting one also - there is supposedly a new, revised model coming out but it's probably a lot more $$.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Just because a new model is coming out (could still be a while) doesn’t mean the current model is a bad bike. Dare I say these prices on Spesh website seem very good. Though I’m not too happy because I was about to sell my KSL expert and now it was just significantly devalued.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 4, 2004)

I was very tempted to buy SL Comp at that deep discount price, ended up with Trek Fuel Exe 9.5. It is a hard decision, but I do believe the quiet TQ motor is indeed a break through that worth the extra. From other user's feedback their power and range between these two are similar, all come down to motor, suspension design, and components. I don't weight a lot so I think 9.5's specs are fine with me.


----------

